

The Rhetoric of the Hyperlink - bkudria
http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2009/07/01/the-rhetoric-of-the-hyperlink

======
Shakescode
A thoughtful analysis of how we choose to form hyperlinks, the impact on
information flow, and special complexities for non-native English
speakers/readers. ...with a nod back to Marshall McLuhan.

Got me thinking actively about linking choices that I encounter online but not
elsewhere seen debated.

